# Uf1 midwest



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

Hey everyone, not sure how many have heard, but UF1 is coming to the midwest in a big way. Here is the flyer for the series








Hope to see you there!!


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Wish I could!!


----------



## AquaRacer (Feb 16, 2011)

Hope to make it to one or two of the races?? We shall see?!? Sounds very interesting!


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

AquaRacer said:


> Hope to make it to one or two of the races?? We shall see?!? Sounds very interesting!


I hope you can, we are going to have a lot of cool stuff


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

Wish I could make one or two of these.


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

We had a great first race at Harbor Hobbies and we are looking to have a pretty good crowd next weekend in Toledo


----------



## nrtv20 (Jan 10, 2008)

Looks like we will have over 20 cars for the Toledo round, should be great fun!


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey thanks to all who turned out to the UF-1 Midwest race today! It was cool to try a different kind of format for you guys to run. The pit stops were different and led to different strategies for the races. And qualifying just went too quick!

I had a great time calling the races and thanks to the guys who traveled to race with us! We had 18 entries today and tomorrows forecast is for 20+ with some Vintage Trans-am added in. 

Pat Falgout
Owner 
Hobby Stop West Raceway
2676 Woodville Road #3
Northwood, OH 43619
419-471-1108
[email protected]


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

*Qualifiying order*

1. 9.044 Lon Burling II TQ 
2. 9.109 Rob King
3. 9.576 Rick Vessell
4. 9.580 Ted Hammer
5. 9.707 Nathan Thompson
6. 9.800 Brad Palmer
7. 9.905 Jon Strausbaugh
8. 10.075 Derrick Maxie
9. 10.133 Alex Traudt
10. 10.206 Bob Traudt
11. 10.213 Addison Traudt
12. 10.420 Marvin Davis
13. 10.743 Ned Schmaltz
14. 10.925 Chris Corven
15. 11.037 Evan Slatterly
16. 11.159 Andrew Seltmann
17. 11.431 Eric ****
18. DNS Mark Rodney


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

*A group mains*

Race #1

Lon Burling 2nd 95/15:03.268
Rick Vessel 91/15.07.586
Rob King 91/15:07.685
Nathan Thompson 88/15:02.658
Ted Hammer 88/15:06.502
Brad Palmer 84/15:08.731

Race #2

Rick Vessell 91/15:02.561
Ted Hammer 91/15:03.807
Rob King 90/15:06.900
Brad Palmer 87/15:02.188
Lon Burling 2nd 87/15:07.588
Nathan Thompson 77/15:01.812

Race #3

Lon Burling 2nd 96/15:03.816
Rob King 95/15:06.319
Ted Hammer 94/15:05.164
Rick Vessell 92/15:05.788
Brad Palmer 85/5:03.239
Nathan Thompson 8/01:20.757


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

*B Group Mains*

Race #1

Jon Strausbaugh 87/15:05.958
Alex Traudt 83/15:00.051
Addison Traudt 83/15:01.891
Bob Traudt 83/15:02.944
Derrick Maxie 83/15:09.179
Marvin Davis 66/15:01.176

Race #2

Jon Strausbaugh 88/15:09.863
Alex Traudt 83/15:02.014
Marvin Davis 7715:04.135
Derrick Maxie 71/15:07.652
Bob Traudt 55/11:04.599
Addison Traudt 37/06:22.844

Race #3

Jon Strausbaugh 88/15:06.008
Bob Traudt 85/15:07.394
Marvin Davis 83/15:10.341
Addison Traudt 76/15:01.545
Derrick Maxie 52/09:35.973
Alex Traudt 8/01:33.380


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

*Group c mains*

Race #1

Mark Rodney 85/15:10.056
Ned Schmaltz 75/15:10.709
Evan Slattery 74/15:06.415
Chris Corven 73/15:08.213
Andrew Seltmann 70/15:07.402
Eric **** 62/12:38.964

Race #2

Mark Rodney 84/15:06.182
Ned Schmaltz 75/15:01.972
Evan Slattery 75/15:0877
Eric **** 74/15:07.910
Andrew Seltmann 71/15:07.222
Chris Corven 69/15:01.597

Race #3

Ned Schmaltz 76/15:00.202
Evan Slattery 75/15:07.538
Andrew Seltmann 71/15:16.584
Eric **** 67/15:06.605
Mark Rodney 37/06:37.962
Chris Corven 11/02:36.369


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

*Sunday Qualifying Order*

1. 8.795 Lon Burling 2nd
2. 9.042 Rob King
3. 9.053 Dave Johnson
4. 9.092 Ted Hammer
5. 9.164 Eric Wippler
6. 9.235 Rick Vessell
7. 9.666 Jon Strausbaugh
8. 9.676 Clyde Hazel
9. 9.687 Nathan Thompson
10. 9.691 Addison Traudt
11. 9.751 Alex Traudt
12. 9.791 Brad Palmer
13. 9.817 Mark Rodney
14. 9.932 Marvin Davis
15. 9.949 Bob Traudt
16. 10.088 Derrick Maxie
17. 10.164 Joe Tuttle
18. 10.338 Lou Przybyla
19. 10.433 Evan Slattery
20. 10.561 Ned Schmaltz
21. 10.636 Andrew Seltmann
22. 10.807 Eric ****
23. 11.059 Alex Slattery


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

*Group A Mains*

Sunday A Group Mains

Race #1

Dave Johnson 96/15:06.232
Lon Burling 2nd 95/15:01.668
Rob King 95/15:06.884
Ted Hammer 94/15:06.075
Rick Vessell 92/15:04.375
Eric Wippler 87/123:54.831
Jon Strausbaugh 83/15:05.390

Race #2

Dave Johnson 96/15:04.679
Lon Burling 2nd 96/15:04.958
Rob King 95/15:01.855
Ted Hammer 95/15:03.013
Eric Wippler 92/15:00.707
Rick Vessell 92/15:00.959
Jon Strausbaugh 79/15:09.453

Race #3

Lon Burling 2nd 97/15:00.644
Rob King 96/15:08.196
Ted Hammer 94/15:02.924
Eric Wippler 92/15:05.511
Rick Vessell 91/15:05.684
Jon Strausbaugh 68/15:07.704
Dave Johnson 34/05:26.688


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

*Group B Mains*

Sunday Group B Mains

Race #1

Nathan Thompson 88/15:09.371
Addison Traudt 87/15:07.160
Clyde Hazell 81/15:08.075
Bob Traudt 79/15:05.386
Marvin Davis 78/15:07.865
Mark Rodney 70/12:50.884
Brad Palmer 43/08:45.657
Alex Traudt 20/03:33.087

Race #2

Nathan Thompson 89/15:06.674
Addison Traudt 87/15:10.852
Alex Traudt 84/15:01.556
Bob Traudt 84/15:09.898
Marvin Davis 82/15:04.271
Mark Rodney 59/10:05.258
Clyde Hazell 55/10:04.695
Brad Palmer 54/09:27.321

Race #3

Mark Rodney 88/15:04.356
Nathan Thompson 88/15:06.093
Addison Traudt 87/15:08.743
Bob Traudt 86/15:01.846
Alex Traudt 85/15:06.549
Marvin Davis 82/15:01.290
Brad Palmer 81/15:06.384
Clyde Hazel 0/:00.17.262


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

*Group C Mains*

Sunday Group C Mains

Race #1

Lou Przybyla 82/15:02.357
Derrick Maxie 80/15:00.334
Andrew Seltmann 79/15:06.414
Eric **** 78/15:01.866
Ned Schmaltz 78/15:11.100
Alex Stattery 56/11:10.409
Joe Tuttle 25/04:39.363
Evan Slattery 14/03:29.327

Race #2

Derrick Maxie 82/15:06.562
Joe Tuttle 81/15:08.384
Evan Slattery 74/15:05.437
Eric **** 73/15:00.702
Andrew Seltmann 445/15:01.259
Lou Przybyla 44/09:26.250
Alex Slattery 40/13:27.773
Ned Schmaltz 18/03:50.478

Race #3

Joe Tuttle 82/15:10.666
Derrick Maxie 78/15:05.583
Alex Slattery 75/15:03.928
Eric **** 75/15:10.483
Evan Slattery 61/15:00.080
Andrew Seltmann 53/10:16.678
Lou Przybyla 25/05:07.876
Ned Schmaltz DNS


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

*Vintage Trans-Am Main*

Eric Wippler 47/08:06.992
Dave Berry 46/08:03.357
David Greer 43/08:06.140
Tony Horvath 42/08:07.988
Greg Layman 41/08:00.752
Mike Ritchey 40/08:02.771
Clyde Hazel 34/06:16.500
Gene Greer 34/08:05.499
Lou Przybyla 25/05:06.901


----------

